# Flatheads and Channels Ohio River 5.21.09!!!!



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well Mark (Salmonid) and myself hit the river again today. This time fishing in Cincinnati. We started off where we left off last Saturday. Catching fish or having take downs in every spot we were at. We caught 9 nice fish today as well as we each lost 2 fish that we hooked up on that absolutley slammed the rods down.

No blues today but the channels were biting well and the flatheads were absolutley hammering the shad, and one was caught on skipjack. Totals were 3 channels and 6 flatheads, all from about 3 pounds up to the biggest being 22.

We had a crazy 5 minutes of fishing a barge, got to the spot immediatley I hooked into a nice 6-7 pound flathead, got him in the boat picture taken and released. Then another rod went down, which brought in a nice 7 pound channel, pictured and released. Then after the release another rod went down and this was Marks 22 pound flathead, that hit the bait as soon as it hit the bottom and absolutley buried the rod. Finally got him in the boat and then my rod went down which brought in another 6 pound channel. So now I have my channel laying on the floor of the boat as I am trying to take a picture of Marks 22 pounder, as this is going on Marks other rod gets slammed, the fish hit it so hard that it is now pulling drag as the rod is in the holder!!! I pick it up and try and pull him in, while trying to picture Marks fish...haha that fish ended up getting tangled in some brush or something and was lost.





















































All fish were CPR'd and it was another great day on the Ohio. I think I might be ruined with having my 2 best outings within a week of each other...I hope the fishing stays this hot, and that I can get into some blues.


----------



## fishfrye (May 1, 2009)

WOW!!!!sounds like fun!!! Hope your hot streak continues man!!!


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the nice cats you two!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice job! Looks like fun..........olj


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice fish!!


Just wondering what were you using. I am new to cat fishing on the river any tip's would be helpfull.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Chunks of fresh shad. 
Just try to find any structure you can, current breaks, or current, ledges, humps, drop offs, wood, rock piles, points, barges, etc. Keep moving until you find em. Best advice I can give. 

Salmonid
PS Hitting it again tomorrow, will see if we can find them again...


----------

